

How To Sell: A 6-minute video tutorial - ed
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCUct4NlxE0

======
anguslong
Joe Ades -- passed away last year after many years selling on the streets of
NYC. He was profiled a few times, but this article sheds more light on his
life and business:

<http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/27/magazine/27ades-t.html>

One heckuva salesman.

------
ed
Looks like he sold $70 worth of cheap peelers in 6 minutes. I know lawyers
that make less than that!

~~~
gnosis
That's what it looks like. Doesn't mean he sold a single one.

Sure, money and peelers changed hands, but those could have easily been all to
his employees, who give the peelers back later in the day, after all the real
suckers forked over their dough.

------
dazzawazza
If you go to any market in the London suburbs you will see people like this
selling all manner of crap.

It doesn't take long to learn that their talk is all talk and their product
are invariably shit.

While he's making a lot of money I'd wager he has a high footfall making up
for most people just thinking he's selling tat.

Doesn't make him a bad salesman, on the contrary he knows exactly what he's
doing.

~~~
Loic
Sorry but no. The guy was living on the 5th avenue. Why, because he had both:
A good product _AND_ a good pitch.

He had done that for years, he even told that a lot of times, people walking
on the side just told "true, I have it and it is working great" when people
were looking at the pitch. Free recommendations from customers along the way.

Never forget that a good product without a good pitch is nothing now and a
good pitch without a good product is nothing on the long run.

~~~
dazzawazza
With a high footfall he might not need a good product. His excellent sales
skills will win him a lot of business. He's not expecting repeat custom (they
last for ever) and for a few dollars most people aren't going to return a
broken vegetable peeler 12 if his claims aren't true.

I know nothing about this man other than this video so I'll accept your
assertion that he had a good product. The video does not show he had a good
product though. A lot of people can be sold a hell of a lot of crap.

In london I'd wager he would, by most people, be lumped in the dodgy tat
seller category and he wouldn't do as well. His charming patois isn't so
charming when you've seen a hundred of them.

As I said though, this doesn't make him a bad salesman. He's obviously very
good.

------
mrspeaker
A great lesson on selling - I want to buy that peeler. Even after an autotune
remix I don't want to buy a Slap Chop.

------
lukevdp
That is indeed a very good sales pitch :)

